
A man who grew his own Amazon rainforest (5 min video) - rmason
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/stories-52122285/the-man-who-grew-his-own-amazon-rainforest
======
rmason
I always get inspired by people who dedicate their life to helping their
community. The guy in India who dug a tunnel through a mountain to help his
village. Or the player who shunned the NBA to go back to Detroit to spend
fifty years at one high school as a teacher, coach and athletic director.

